# $7 Sex



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

A Florida couple, both well into their 80s, go to a sex therapist's office... 

The doctor asks, 'What can I do for you?' 

The man says, 'Will you watch us have sexual intercourse?' 

The doctor raises both eyebrows, 

but he is so amazed that such an elderly couple is asking for sexual advice 
that he agrees. 

When the couple finishes, the doctor says, 

'There's absolutely nothing wrong with the way you have intercourse.' 

He thanks them for coming, he wishes them good luck, 

he charges them $50 and he says good bye. 

The next week, the same couple returns and asks the sex therapist to watch 
again. 

The sex therapist is a bit puzzled, but agrees. 

This happens several weeks in a row. 

The couple makes an appointment , has intercourse with no problems, pays the 
doctor, then leave.. 

Finally, after 3 months of this routine, the doctor says, 'I'm sorry, but I 
have to ask. 

Just what are you trying to find out?' 

The man says, 'We're not trying to find out anything. 

She's married; so we can't go to her
house. 

I'm married; and we can't go to my house. 

The Holiday Inn charges $98. 

The Hilton charges $139. 

We do it here for $50, and 

Medicare pays $43 of it, leaving my net cost of $7.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh boy:sure:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

That's funny, but Medicare should only be paying $40


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

Almost had to bust out the calculator to keep up with this one! Nice:lol:


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like I need to become a Therapist...


----------

